# How to eq ez drummer



## dicu (Mar 13, 2009)

hello guys, 
i need to eq the bass drum in ez drummer drumkit from hell,how can i do this? the rest of the kit is ok, but i need a higher pitched bass drum in order to hear the bass drum sound in the mix. thanx alot.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 13, 2009)

Send each drum out to an instrument track... Not an audio track... Then, you can edit it all you want.


----------



## dicu (Mar 14, 2009)

and how can i do that?


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 14, 2009)

Go into the mixer, click on the thing that says "track 1" at the bottom of the kick volume control and change it to "Multi-channel"

Edit: It might be called EZ1 or something, but either way change it to multi channel.


----------



## dicu (Mar 14, 2009)

thanx guys for the tips. finally i can hear the bass drum in the mix


----------

